# Miter sled jig



## Marine04 (Sep 4, 2013)

After learning that the miter saw can't cut 45's accurately enough to make picture frames I was inspired to make a sled jig for the table saw from someone on here. Here's how it turned out and a sample of the results of using it. Does it look accurate enough to you guys? I may build another one if anyone has any other ideas. Oh and the cuts are from a 40t blade that came with my table saw so I'm thinking it will look better with a 60t blade. I think I may buy a diablo from Home Depot


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

You can tell in person how the miter is, better than a picture.
Here's a small sled I made, when I had to make a bunch of small frames.


----------



## Hawkeye1434 (Dec 11, 2013)

Pirate that's a really nice jig I look forward to trying to make one like it you have inspired me


----------



## Marine04 (Sep 4, 2013)

That is a good looking jig. I'm not crazy about the one I made and have considered buying a rockler setup that adjust from cross cut sled to miter sled


----------

